# burn the fat feed the muscle vs ultimate diet 2.0



## burnsyboy (Sep 4, 2010)

Has anyone had any experience with these diets and do they work?


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 4, 2010)

A lot of people have had experience with them and yes, they both work.

UD2.0 is designed for more advanced dieters IMO and is very strict.  I believe Lyle only recommends it for people who have less than 15% body fat.

BFFM is more of an "old-school" approach IMO and it has worked for plenty of people.  I personally would run into hunger issues on a diet like that, but others may feel differently.


----------



## MDR (Sep 4, 2010)

When it comes to losing weight, many diets work.  The key is, after losing the weight, how to adjust your eating habits for the long term in order to keep the weight off.  This is where most people run into trouble.


----------



## burnsyboy (Sep 5, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> A lot of people have had experience with them and yes, they both work.
> 
> UD2.0 is designed for more advanced dieters IMO and is very strict. I believe Lyle only recommends it for people who have less than 15% body fat.
> 
> BFFM is more of an "old-school" approach IMO and it has worked for plenty of people. I personally would run into hunger issues on a diet like that, but others may feel differently.


 
which one do you think would leave you hungry? Im 13.5% bodyfat at the moment tried atkins for a while but didnt like how much muscle it felt like i was loosing.


----------



## Bulldog12 (Sep 7, 2010)

i have read burn the fat feed the muscles and found great results following the guide lines it provides... but always it comes down to the individual and how much the want to loose bf or weight.... and how strict you can follow the information given


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 7, 2010)

burnsyboy said:


> which one do you think would leave you hungry? Im 13.5% bodyfat at the moment tried atkins for a while but didnt like how much muscle it felt like i was loosing.



BFFM would probably leave me hungry.  Sometimes I try to eat that way when I'm maintaining my weight and even then I have a tendency to cheat the diet too often.

UD2.0 is a good diet if you want to maintain a lot of your muscle.  The problem is that it's incredibly strict.  Be prepared to have every part of your training and every meal completely controlled.


----------



## Built (Sep 7, 2010)

burnsyboy said:


> which one do you think would leave you hungry? Im 13.5% bodyfat at the moment tried atkins for a while but didnt like how much muscle it felt like i was loosing.



BFFM is old-school methodology. Lots of bodybuilders have dieted down this way, but I can't say it would be all that comfortable. 

UD2.0 is Lyle's take on Dan Duchaine's Body Opus; it is entirely built around science. UD2.0 combines keto with carbups, and uses specific workouts (depletion, tension, power) under varying dietary states. Even I can stick to this one, and I hate feeling hungry.

I don't know how you felt Atkins lost you muscle. I've done Atkins, and had no trouble with muscle loss. What macros/calories were you running on Atkins, what weight/bodyfat were you and how were you training? How fast were you dropping weight?


----------



## Arnold (Sep 7, 2010)

here is a bunch of Tom's articles: Author Tom_Venuto - Articles by Tom_Venuto on Bodybuilding, Diet, Nutrition and Supplements


----------



## burnsyboy (Sep 8, 2010)

Built;
I don't know how you felt Atkins lost you muscle. I've done Atkins said:
			
		

> I think what it could have been that I have never been below 14% and i got down to 13% on that diet but was at 15% before i started it so i think i was mistaking some of my size for muscle that wasnt, so when i started getting lower i felt i was looking alot smaller. Think im going to go for a bulk now as we are heading into winter anyway so i want to try and gain as much muscle as i can now untill just before summer then i may try the ud2.0. I dont want to go too high in bodyfat on the bulk cycle is there any diets you guys could recomend that would help me to gain mass with minimal fat, I understand i will gain some but if i dont go to much higher than my maint cals maybe 10% could i keep this to a minimum? I know i sound confused (thats because i am). I have been training for years but mainly for fitness and power as i was in the navy. I have never focused on nutrition as i have always just gone by how fit i am rather than what i look like. Now however im looking to get as big and shredded as i possibly can (naturally).


----------



## Built (Sep 8, 2010)

burnsyboy, I know a few guys who used UD2.0 to bulk as well. Very lean gains. You could try that if you like.


----------

